# Dell IPS vs LED



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is been a lot of confusion regarding the DELL ST2220L and DEL S2240L ?
Which is better . How much is the cost difference between IPS and TN LED.
Which 1 should I buy ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

IPS > TN. 

In a TN panel you get color shift and contrast loss even at not so extreme angles. An IPS panel will not exhibit the same behavior. Plus even on angle Image quality is superior.

Cost difference both is hardly 300 bucks. 

So get the ST2240L eyes closed


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> IPS > TN.
> 
> In a TN panel you get color shift and contrast loss even at not so extreme angles. An IPS panel will not exhibit the same behavior. Plus even on angle Image quality is superior.
> 
> ...



Thank god I did my own research,Eyes closed !Lol ST2240L is TN panel . S is IPS , ST is TN Panel


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Who told you that ? AFAIK ST2240L is IPS.

Post a link if you have, where it's mentioned its TN


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Who told you that ? AFAIK ST2240L is IPS.
> 
> Post a link if you have, where it's mentioned its TN



ST2420L full HD monitor with LED details | Dell 

*www.dell.com/ae/business/p/dell-s2240l/pd?~ck=anav

I'm not into a argument whose right, lets put this confusion to bed.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

I see. You got the model numbers messed up.

ST2240L is IPS, similarly ST2440L is IPS. ST2420L is TN, as is ST2220L.

Anyway, what did you buy ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

S2240L is IPS , my dad has it


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> S2240L is IPS , my dad has it



I believe only S at the Start of Model Specifies IPS
ST specfies as TN.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> I believe the only S at the Start of Model Specifies IPS
> ST specfies as TN.



not sure about ST series, but the 24" one uses a different technology, but as you as thinking about S2240L its IPS.


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> not sure about ST series, but the 24" one uses a different technology, but as you as thinking about S2240L its IPS.


Its kind of difficult to crack these model Codes , I read that S at the Start of Model Specifies IPS and ST specfies TN Panel Although not official source.  
I wonder whther even the Dell Showroom people know this ?????

Wish If someone could explain what these Numbers and Alpha's mean ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2013)

all S series panels are ips except 24" panel which is AMVA.


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> all S series panels are ips except 24" panel which is AMVA.



By S series U mean also "ST"  ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

ST2X40 is eIPS.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> Its kind of difficult to crack these model Codes , I read that S at the Start of Model Specifies IPS and ST specfies TN Panel Although not official source.
> I wonder whther even the Dell Showroom people know this ?????
> 
> Wish If someone could explain what these Numbers and Alpha's mean ?



The panel type specified in the specification page of that monitor.

I was hunting for this monitor in a few offical Dell showrooms in Bangalore, it took them 30 minutes to confirm that the model exists, they had about 6 monitors on display and all were previous gen and not on sale anymore. They didn't have any clue regarding the panel type and after getting pi$$ed off from those showrooms I went to SP Road(BLR) and bought the monitor. The monitor is sleek, but there is one design issue with this monitor, the actual LCD panel is a little loose or moves about 1mm when pressed (say when cleaning). apart from this there are no other issues.


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> The panel type specified in the specification page of that monitor.
> 
> I was hunting for this monitor in a few offical Dell showrooms in Bangalore, it took them 30 minutes to confirm that the model exists, they had about 6 monitors on display and all were previous gen and not on sale anymore. They didn't have any clue regarding the panel type and after getting pi$$ed off from those showrooms I went to SP Road(BLR) and bought the monitor. The monitor is sleek, but there is one design issue with this monitor, the actual LCD panel is a little loose or moves about 1mm when pressed (say when cleaning). apart from this there are no other issues.




So If I want to buy IPS between 21 and 24 Inch which models should I go ?
And which are TN panles ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

in S series you can be sure that every model is ips except 24" model which is AMVA but AMVA is better than TN & many consider AMVA also better for watching movies with lots of dark scenes because IPS panels have greater color reproduction but lesser black levels than AMVA.in either case getting a S series model will be a good option compared to ST series where most of the models are TN & for some ST series IPS panels you have to look deeply into their specifications.


----------

